# exo terra ceramic heater



## firefly19 (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm using an Exo Terra 100w heat emitter with a wire cage lamp, holder to keep my crestie warm. I'm having a problem keeping the temp right, it doesn't seem to be getting warm enough.


----------



## AubreyGecko (Nov 11, 2013)

Same
The temp is erratic and I ant keep it steady and it's either too hot or cold):
Do you have a stat?


----------



## firefly19 (Apr 18, 2013)

AubreyGecko said:


> Same
> The temp is erratic and I ant keep it steady and it's either too hot or cold):
> Do you have a stat?


Yes, I do have a stat. I like to keep my crestie at about 24c day time, she seems to eat better at this temp but the temp is rather erratic, just like yours.


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

What stat are you using? I have my crestie on a habistat pulse....dont get a fluctuation at all going from 30c at top and lower as it goes down the gradient.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm not sure why the wire holders are recommended, you lose so much heat that way. I just use a big dome lamp. I've got a 250w ceramic sat in one. Never had an issue doing this over the years of using them. Perhaps if it was running at full power all the time it might cause an overheating issue but unless the room was an icebox I don't see why it would need to.


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

I also use a dome lamp rested ontop of the exo mesh. 75w ceramic .


----------



## GarethsGeckos (Oct 13, 2013)

I also use a dome on top of the mesh. Can I ask where the probe is placed in the tank as that could be a cause for the temps to fluctuate. Oh and as Artisan said 30C at the top would be a great temp.


----------



## firefly19 (Apr 18, 2013)

GarethsGeckos said:


> I also use a dome on top of the mesh. Can I ask where the probe is placed in the tank as that could be a cause for the temps to fluctuate. Oh and as Artisan said 30C at the top would be a great temp.


The probe is at the top of the viv. I'm thinking it's a case of the room where my crestie is, isn't warm enough. I'll be moving her tomorrow (Saturday)


----------



## firefly19 (Apr 18, 2013)

Artisan said:


> I also use a dome lamp rested ontop of the exo mesh. 75w ceramic .


 I'm using a 100w ceramic. I have a spare dome lamp and I am going to try that instead of the wire lamp. Is your ceramic an Exo Terra one?


----------



## GarethsGeckos (Oct 13, 2013)

I put my probes about 1/3 from the top you will find less fluxuation but check temps at the top but it should stop the temps bouncing.


----------



## firefly19 (Apr 18, 2013)

GarethsGeckos said:


> I put my probes about 1/3 from the top you will find less fluxuation but check temps at the top but it should stop the temps bouncing.


Thanks for the tip, I've done as you suggested and placed my probe about 1/3 from the top and it seems to be working just fine now :2thumb:


----------

